
Chasing the Aurora Borealis - whocansay
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/04/29/chasing-the-aurora-borealis
======
namirez
Watching the northern lights with naked eyes was a unique experience for me
because they are kind of different than what you see in photos.

They are very dim and flow very slowly. Human eye can easily see them with
their details in real time, but to capture them in photos or videos, long
shutter exposure is needed. As a result, they look bright and blurry. The
videos are even worse; they are all time-lapses which are bright, blurry, and
fast moving. In reality, you have to wait minutes to see the light changing
its shape and flowing around.

~~~
sorenjan
Modern cameras are sensitive enough that they can take real time video of
Aurora, like this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ux3DMkbCrA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ux3DMkbCrA)

~~~
somada141
Whoa didn't think that was possible with an A7S!!! Guess that's what you get
with an f1.4. Very nice.

------
cerealbad
The general solar maximum occurred during sunspot cycles in the 50s and it
tentatively appears we are in a decline since the early 00s. Anyone lucky
enough to have family with anecdotal evidence of auroras over the past 70-80
years?

~~~
th0ma5
My father claims to have witnessed aurora in Alabama as a kid, I'm guessing
sometime in the 1950s. I was thinking this wasn't all that rural of an area
either, although light pollution was arguably less than today. I myself saw it
in North-central Ohio in 1999.

